# New Article - 101 tips For a Better Body



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Please take a look at our latest article which highlights 101 quick tips to help you achieve a better body.

http://www.predatornutrition.com/101_tips_for_a_better_body.cfm

We hope you enjoy this article and would love to hear your feedback. Please also get in touch if you have any suggestions for future articles.

If you would be interested in contributing content to our site please email [email protected] and we can discuss things further.


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

Its good, Tip 11 is gonna annoy lots of people and is a strange thing to put in considering you sell prohormones  and It would have been better to been 70 tips and cut out the crap like dont wear a bumbag in a the gym??? that isn't a training tip its an extremely poor joke, that said on the whole a solid article


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

tip 11 what [email protected] wrote that? yes all sted munchers eat bad dont train hard go out on **** but still look good.....i think not


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah a tad disappointed in point number 11, kinda' puts the articles credibility into question.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Majority of it is fine.

There is quite a bit of bro-science and other nonesense in there though.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Ditch the oats for sugar if you're having trouble with your appetite?

Do many people do this? Genuine question. I've heard people argue that GI changes dramatically when mixed with fats, but does it have that greater an effect?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

deadlift on a legs day? have i been doin summat wrong all this time doing it on back day?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

kingdale said:


> deadlift on a legs day? have i been doin summat wrong all this time doing it on back day?


Nope...thats a strange one alright. I can see the point of it cos it works hams pretty hard but considering your already pulling yerself apart on legs..why shortchange your back workout doing deads the same day. No logic there.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

mixerD1 said:


> Nope...thats a strange one alright. I can see the point of it cos it works hams pretty hard but considering your already pulling yerself apart on legs..why shortchange your back workout doing deads the same day. No logic there.


thought that was a bit strange, cant imagine heavy deadlifting after squats or vice versa


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

kingdale said:


> thought that was a bit strange, cant imagine heavy deadlifting after squats or vice versa


I suppose it could be how you deadlift, say if you drive through the legs more or do more of a goodmorning/deadlift.


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

kingdale said:


> thought that was a bit strange, cant imagine heavy deadlifting after squats or vice versa


Yeah I have tried this and youre completely right it just doesn't work I can go heavy on one or the other not both in the same day so i alternated. One week deads, one week squats.


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Just seen these comments, sorry for the delayed response. I wasn't aware it was posted to this page.

Tip 11 - It is more a comment that volumes and recovery ability on steroids is so much greater than training like that as a natural is a surefire way to lose size and strength.

Broscience - Can you point these out so I can comment?

Deadlifts - While it recruits the lower back it does not work the upper back as much but does hit the hams and glutes hard. Opinion will always be split on this. I would say if you can do it with good form you will hit the legs more. With bad form where rounding occurs, the lower back really takes a pounding. Over a 7 day split I would probably keep them separate from legs but as I train lower body twice a week it is no problem. Most of my influences are strength coaches who employ a higher frequency allowing for this (Louie Simmons for instance would place them on the lower body, not upper body day).


----------

